# Reputable amplifier repair person in Niagara Area???



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys, does anyone know of a repair tech/builder in the Niagara Area? I need an amp repaired, and I'm also looking for someone to finish a build for me.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Glen Morris handles repairs for central music and does his own custom builds. I've been told wait times for him are in the 3 month range but never had anything serviced by him personally.

When something went on my amp last Feb. I drove up to the hammer to see GC's own Wild Bill. You can PM him on here, he checks in frequently.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Glen Morris handles repairs for central music and does his own custom builds. I've been told wait times for him are in the 3 month range but never had anything serviced by him personally.
> 
> When something went on my amp last Feb. I drove up to the hammer to see GC's own Wild Bill. You can PM him on here, he checks in frequently.


Unfortunately Glen no longer does repairs. I e-mailed him a while back, as he's done repair work for me in the past, but he said he only builds amps now. I confirmed this with Central Music. They told me that they use a guy in Kitchener for repair work now. Who is this Wild Bill guy? He's in Hamilton?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Zeegler said:


> Unfortunately Glen no longer does repairs. I e-mailed him a while back, as he's done repair work for me in the past, but he said he only builds amps now. I confirmed this with Central Music. They told me that they use a guy in Kitchener for repair work now. Who is this Wild Bill guy? He's in Hamilton?


I wonder if thats Rich Gowman at Sherwood in Kitchener. I used him and like his work.
I just recently used a guy in Burlington who I was very impressed with if you don't think Burlington is too far. His name is Ed at Edward Amplification. He builds amplifiers but also does repairs. Message me if you want his contact info. This was a recommendation to me from Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder if thats Rich Gowman at Sherwood in Kitchener. I used him and like his work.
> I just recently used a guy in Burlington who I was very impressed with if you don't think Burlington is too far. His name is Ed at Edward Amplification. He builds amplifiers but also does repairs. Message me if you want his contact info. This was a recommendation to me from Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.


Thanks, I'll have to look Ed up. Burlington is close enough for me.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I just recently used a guy in Burlington who I was very impressed with if you don't think Burlington is too far. His name is Ed at Edward Amplification. He builds amplifiers but also does repairs. Message me if you want his contact info. This was a recommendation to me from Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.


Good to know. I was planning on taking my amp in for some work soon and Ed is a few minutes from my house. What was the turn around time like?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

georgemg said:


> Good to know. I was planning on taking my amp in for some work soon and Ed is a few minutes from my house. What was the turn around time like?



He did some warranty work for me on my Tone King Metropolitan. He was replacing out a stop resistor that blew up due to a tube that shorted. As well he replaced another cap (can't remember which one) that is recommended to be done when the stop resistor goes. So since it was something that only took less than an hour he did it while I waited. I got to talk to him quite a bit and discussed his own builds and even tried out his amp. I was quite impressed with this guy. Very nice and personable as well. 
As far as turnaround I guess its going to depend on how busy he's getting and exactly how in depth the amp issues are.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"Wild Bill" is Bill Costello, he's a long time member here. He's in Stoney Creek but not sure if he's still building or repairing. He's done work for me and certainly knows his stuff. He's also very reasonable price wise. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The Tube Store has a list of techs.
Wild Bill is listed under Busen Amps : http://www.thetubestore.com/Resources/Vacuum-Tube-Related-Links/Amp-Technicians


----------

